# Finally got it built



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Too much seriousness on here lately so Ill show you what I built.

With prairie winds exceeding 50 mph last winter I have been stooing over building a portable trapping/hunting cabin to replace my tent. Well the little cabin is almost done. I didn't have a square but I am proud how square the walls are! Now all I have to do is get it on my trailer and make it portable. That rusty pipe is my dual purpose port- a- potty vent / stove pipe. My own original idea to maintain a good draft in the pipe!

Any suggestions for improvement are appreciated. BTW-Its a tad smaller/bigger then 8' x 12'


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it needs a coat of paint.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! you'll be snug as a bug in a dug.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Larry, you sure you just shouldn't buy a screened in canopy........lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Come across a few looking like that up in the North country back in the day, could use a front porch. Cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you get your head stuck in your "vent pipe" ?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That place should keep you decently warm from the wind, if it doesn't go up in flames. It looks like well seasoned firewood. Might go up in flames nicely once a spark gets to it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks good should blend in well


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

x2 it needs a porch.....


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Kegorator.


----------

